# Enterprise Solutions > Microsoft CRM HR ERP Modules training

## armharish

I am a MBA HR 2007 passout working in HR of a company in Hyderabad. 

I have 4.5 yrs experience in IT with very reputed IT service companies and US Clients. 
I have entire 4.5 Yrs experience in Banking anf Financial domain. 
I have strong programming skills. 
At the start of my career i worked in C and JCLs (mainframe) after that Mainframes technologies. 
I know little bit of UNIX also. 

At present i am in Hyderabad.

From last few months i am planning to learn new technologies/ERPs. 
Can i go for SAP now? If yes then what module should i choose. 
Can i go for a non certified ERP. 
How difficult will it be for me as i am not technical. 
What is the scope of SAP/Peoplesoft HRMS Functional Consultant.

Thanks,
Harish.

----------


## powersoft

Yes you can take this module now its  called HRMS

----------

